# Delta Q QuiQ 922-7200 receptacle pin out



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

Just received two of these chargers and am trying to figure out the receptacle pin-outs. This is what I have so far...

Charger receptacle:
Pin Description
1) Positive output (+72v)
2) Small white wire that goes to main charger PCB, (don't know what it does)
3) Small black wire that goes to an internal relay
4) Small red wire that goes to an internal relay (shorted to 3 when unplugged)
5) Small white wire that goes to an internal relay
6&7) Negative output ( - )
8) No connection?
9) Small white wire paired with 10
10) Small black wire paired with 9 (remote LED? or communication?)

D/C to D/C converter receptacle:
1&5) Large black wire ( - ) Negative output, i.e. GND
2) no connection
3&7) Large white wire (SWOPT)?
4&8) Large red wire ( + ) Positive 12v output
6) Small blue wire (SW)

Does anybody know what to do with the following connections?
Charger:
2) Small white wire that goes to main charger PCB
3,4&5) Relay wires
9&10) LED output? or communication? If communication what form RS-232 etc.?

DC-DC:
3&7) Large white wire labeled (SWOPT)
6) small blue wire labeled (SW)

Thanks in advance for the help. I have e-mailed Delta Q too. I will update if I hear anything from them.

Brian


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

PM me your email, I'll send them to you.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Concerning the 922-7200 charger specifically:
If you need the 10pin and 8pin connector (or one of the remote LED's for charging status), let me know. I'm ordering a few extra since it seems people are buying this charger. My buddy and another guy I know bought this and are getting the connectors. Contact me ASAP.

contact me here for price and availability:
http://blog.evfr.net/?page_id=85


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

I already have the connectors. Thanks anyway.

Brian


----------

